# 15 sec extraction time normal?



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

Quick question: I'm using a Gaggia Classic with the supplied pressurised double basket. Is a approx 15 sec extraction time normal or should you still be aiming for a 20-30 sec extraction?

I trying to fine tune my mignon grind and I'm using the extraction time as a guide for getting it right. There's lots of info on the forum, but some suggests 20-30 secs, others indicates the pressurised extracts faster, so maybe 15 secs is OK?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

15 sec is too short - tighten up your grind to bring the shot in around 25-30sec. Also, weigh your output and aim to extract twice your dose weight.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi HS I'm similarly trying to fine tune my coffee making so reading lots on here, from what I've read the pressurised baskets aren't that good and 25-30 secs is what to aim for. I need to get scales now to weigh and start timing my shots so just learning myself.


----------



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks both. I recently got some scales and was aiming for 17-18g but on occasions that was too much coffee to attach the pf onto the Gaggia. Maybe I need to tamp harder and/or reduce to 16g ground coffee in portafilter and so 32g of espresso?

Is there a reason why people switch to non pressurised baskets?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Get yourself an unpressurised basket as a matter of priority.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pressurised baskets were introduced by manufacturers in the belief that punters think espresso is all about big crema. So pressurised baskets give you loads of crema but don't do much for the quality of the shot underneath that foam. Recommend you ditch the pressurised basket if that's what you are using and get a stock non-pressurised basket. They are cheap as chips and will produce better espresso.


----------



## Liam_Smart (Jan 6, 2015)

Same thing was happening to me. Horrible nasty tasting espresso in around 15 seconds. Investing in a decent tamper helped me more than anything else. That plastic Gaggia thing had me nearly giving up. Had to live with terrible tasting coffee for a week and a half and wasted around 2 bags of beans. I've been practicing for 3 weeks now though (with a naked portafilter and making some amount of mess) and now I am getting espresso like I've never had before and didn't know existed in all honesty in 25-30 seconds.

(I did grind too fine/tampered too hard recently and it took 45s but it was still very tasty!)


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

This is an interesting thread for me, good to read a few pointers.

The used classic i bought came with two baskets, single n double. The portafilter holder has a little black rubber type plug in it. Do i need to buy a new portafilter holder and baskets? I presume what i've got are pressurised?

My 100g x 0.01g should arrive tomorrow i hope...

Cheers,

Mr O


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You don't need a new PF, just take the rubber thing out. You might need new basket though. How many holes do they have?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> You don't need a new PF, just take the rubber thing out. You might need new basket though. How many holes do they have?


Just gone to look>>>>>

About hmm...there are a lot in the top what the grinds sit on, the flat part of the basket is all holes.

Then underneath where it comes out there is a circle of holes thats about 18mm...

Rubber thingy, out!!


----------



## Liam_Smart (Jan 6, 2015)

#3&4 are the pressurised baskets I believe.









(Source: Gaggia User Group)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Quite right - horrid little things


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Does the Classic as standard come with pressurised? If so, do I need to chuck em in the bin and get non-pressurised as soon as it arrives?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Fear not, Joe. Single & double unpressurised baskets included


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

You're a gent, Mr. B


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Liam_Smart said:


> #3&4 are the pressurised baskets I believe.
> 
> View attachment 11466
> 
> ...


Ah, i have 3 and 4. I'll get that sorted as soon as....


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> You don't need a new PF, just take the rubber thing out. You might need new basket though. How many holes do they have?


Haha, i'm learning already... I just took the rubber jobby out.... I had a bit of a spurt from the spouts on the PF holder. I got as much espresso on the work top as i got in the cups







But what was in the cup was better than previous efforts









Mr O


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Don't take the rubber thing out until you get the unpressurised basket or you'll spray your walls.

LOL @ jobby....it means something else in Scotland


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Don't take the rubber thing out until you get the unpressurised basket or you'll spray your walls.
> 
> LOL @ jobby....it means something else in Scotland


Whoops, i thought you meant take it out now









The rubber 'thingy'


----------

